# Easy way to add timecode to a video file?



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a video clip I am trying to score, but it doesn't have a timecode. Is there an easy (free) way to add timecode to an existing MOV file?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Smikes77 (Dec 5, 2020)

Try Da Vinci Resolve - you would need to know the fps.






DaVinci Resolve 18 | Blackmagic Design


Professional video editing, color correction, visual effects and audio post production all in a single application. Free and paid versions for Mac, Windows and Linux.



www.blackmagicdesign.com


----------



## d.healey (Dec 5, 2020)

If you're importing it into a DAW you'll probably find that there is an overlay option built into the DAW's video player.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you both. I am trying to spot this outside the DAW, which is why I am asking. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 5, 2020)

If you don't mind using the terminal you can apparently do it with a single command using FFMPEG (https://linux.goeszen.com/how-to-do-a-timecode-overlay-with-ffmpeg.html)


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 5, 2020)

@d.healey You saved the day. I was able to quickly do this with ffmpeg (on Windows) using the following command:

ffmpeg -i "*C:\Users\Owner\Documents\ffmpeg\Movie.mov*" -vf drawtext="fontsize=15:fontfile=/Library/Fonts/DroidSansMono.ttf:timecode='00\:00\:00\:00':*rate=24*:text='TCR\:':fontsize=72:fontcolor='white':boxcolor=0x000000AA:box=1:x=10:y=10" "*C:\Users\Owner\Documents\ffmpeg\Movie with timecode.mov*"

I just had to put the correct framerate in the 'rate=' parameter.

Many thanks!


----------

